
De-Googling my phone - JetSpiegel
https://piware.de/post/2018-05-01-android-degoogle/
======
ggm
Your increased trust in these stores is motivated by .... _what_ governance
and audit structure?

yes, its a devils-advocate position. You might (for instance) have high trust
because you know them from hacker traeff you've been on, f2f. I can't have
this a-priori knowledge.

From here, this looks no better than "trust google" and in some dimensions
looks significantly worse. Of course for the _primary_ goal of "distrust
google" it works very well.

(well done btw, its a good, complete list, and has apps I think I too would
put on my need-list)

~~~
ISL
Something I haven't yet understood -- why hasn't a ~Debian of Android-
compatible phones emerged?

Are we lacking a UI? Kernel? Apps? Interest? Interface with existing closed-
source apps? Is stock Android too good?

~~~
cyphar
Purism is planning on fixing that[1]. The funny thing is that we've actually
reverted backwards, you could install a Debian-based distro on the Nokia N900
-- not really possible on newer phones (though you do have stuff like Ubuntu
Phone).

[1]: [https://puri.sm/shop/librem-5/](https://puri.sm/shop/librem-5/)

~~~
kqr
I miss my N900 so much and for so many reasons. Unfortunately all of mine had
abysmal build quality and fell apart after a few months. A friend of mine kept
repairing his for many years -- maybe he still uses it.

But a huge part of why I liked the N900 was the physical keyboard. What is the
puri.sm stance on that?

~~~
solarkraft
I'm guessing they won't include it, but if they really do their job well it'll
be easy to add your own.

------
Lurkars
I run a similiar setup for almost 1,5 years. LineageOS 14.1 with f-droid
"store"; syncing contacts and calendar with davdroid over nextcloud; also
switched search to duckduckgo (on desktop, too) and I really don't miss
anything. Another advantage of missing Google play services on my now 5 year
old phone is, that the power last two times longer than before. A google
service free phone is absolutely usable in my opinion and I can recommend this
to anyone who does not want to share all its data with google. Some word to
the play store problem: I've heard of so much malware and fake apps there,
that I don't think the trust is less for an open source community. To install
any proprietary apps, I can recommend yalp store, which uses the play store.
It's interesting to see how much apps depend on google services and the only
trusted source is the google play store, which requires a google account
(which I don't have). At this time any request on providing google free apps
are ignored or denied with google play being the only trustable source for
android. I don't think that this is true, at least not for people with some
technical background.

~~~
letsgetphysITal
How do you find it when communicating with people who don't share your ethos,
say those heavily invested in Whatsapp, or another platform to which there is
no F/OSS compatible client.

~~~
Markoff
you can use whatsapp without gapps

~~~
beagle3
But backup, at least in the past, did require gapps

~~~
captn3m0
If you install the drive app, microG + whatsapp backups works. There is an
open ticket to natively support this in microG as well.

Also, WhatsApp has long supported compressed file backups (non-cloud) for a
while now.

------
zoom6628
For who ever is interested.... I live in China and have lived in a "google
free" microcosm for some time forced on me by the government. Generally do not
miss anything at all - at least I dont miss anything i dont know about.

FTR i dont game or media watch on my phone. For me a phone is a mobile device
for getting things done when im not at my desk. I use a Blackberry DTEK60.

The apps I use: APKpure for getting apps - great selection and its fast. But
you do need to know which ones need GPlay Services before downloading. work :
Blackberry Hub - use this for work and service integration. Simply the BEST
bar none - and yes I am huge fan of BB devices and yes i do/have owned and
used everything else. email : MailDroid - for personal email. photos: Simple
Gallery - photos txt: YAATA - sms/mms pCloud: cloud storage riot.im: messaging
with a few friends and family + calls T-UI: a power saving and very efficient
UI for android TurboClient: ftp client - fastest way to move files between
pc/Mac and phone

Have loaded and will try some of the author's suggested apps as well. Im not
anti-google, just need to have my apps work all the time whether im in
Hongkong or China.

~~~
firic
Is there a way to verify that the apk on apkpure is the same as the one on
Google play? Or is that site very reliable by itself?

~~~
nefariousoctopi
I was having the same issue. If you are fine with something more homegrown you
can use gplaycli[1] to download the apks directly from Google Play. I use it
in combination with rsync, but it should be possible, at least in theory, to
host your private f-droid repository with the downloaded apks.

Unfortunately, this does not solve verification of the apk signature. As far
as I understand it, Android uses something similar to "trust on first use" [2]
with apk signatures, so verifying the signature before first installation
should be sufficient for most people.

[1]:
[https://github.com/matlink/gplaycli](https://github.com/matlink/gplaycli)
[2]: [https://developer.android.com/studio/publish/app-
signing](https://developer.android.com/studio/publish/app-signing)

------
Sir_Cmpwn
Great list! NewPipe is _really_ good, far better than the proprietary YouTube
app. K9 is also a superb app and holds up very well against the proprietary
options. I have to recommend andOTP over FreeOTP, though, it's more featureful
and does some important things like backups.

~~~
em3rgent0rdr
NewPipe lets me play audio of YouTube videos in the background, allowing me to
turn off my display. While Google's official YouTube app stops the video
entirely when turn off the display, and pesters me to upgrade to "YouTube Red"
so that I can pay money to do what NewPipe already does for free.

~~~
SSLy
>and pesters me to upgrade to "YouTube Red" so that I can pay money to do what
NewPipe already does for free.

It's even worse if you're supposed to have YT Red as a Google Play Music
subscriber, but they don't enable that functionality in almost any country.

------
infinity0
I did a similar thing a couple years ago, it should still be pretty up-to-
date:

[https://infinity0.github.io/droid-hacks/](https://infinity0.github.io/droid-
hacks/)

I go into a bit more detail than the OP does, though with less-flowing prose.

------
sidcool
I am adopting a different approach. It seems likely that I may not be able to
de-BigBrother myself without tremendous efforts. There are all kinds of devils
out there, why not at least sell the soul only to a single devil? So I am
going all Google. Nothing else. I exclusively use all their products (even
Google+). I don't have FB, Twitter etc. Google is the devil I have sold my
soul to.

~~~
Kagerjay
I do the same and with youtube as well. I bookmark video timestamps by leaving
comments and liking videos to see if I've watched the entire thing. I do the
same with stackoverflow too(upvoting comments if it was helpful). Later i can
browse my likes across many platforms to refresh what I was looking up.

Might as well apply data capturing to yourself and reap its benefits

------
tbolt
I was interested in reading this until I realized the scrolling was broke.

Please consider using default scrolling

~~~
pwg
What browser were you using.

Scrolling works perfectly in Firefox 57 on Linux.

~~~
tbolt
iOS Safari

~~~
lern_too_spel
That's your problem. iOS Webkit has buggy scrolling behavior if you use fixed
position elements or iframes. Unfortunately, Apple won't allow non-buggy
browsers on their platform, so there's nothing you can do about it.

~~~
maccard
It’s our problem that developers feel the need to override the default
scrolling behaviour which works perfectly across all devices on all platforms?

~~~
kuschku
The developer hasn’t override any of the scrolling behaviour, the browser just
handles position:fixed incorrectly.

------
robbomacrae
Interesting article. You can add Hound as a surprisingly powerful alternative
voice AI to Google Assistant!

I'd be curious to know if anyone has had any positive experiences with any of
the non google/apple OS phones or if there is a comparison out there as I'm so
fed up with that duopoly. Apple has terrible battery life and intentionally
obsoletes their expensive equipment every year. Not to mention they rip off
third party devs (its why theres no amazon store app). Googles design on the
other hand is so bad it takes forever to figure out how to do something
stupidly simple like turn a text message pic into your background or it even
tries to kill you with a full screen text wall pop up on google maps when
driving over a bump. You find the tiny dismiss and then... bump again...

~~~
a3_nm
> You can add Hound as a surprisingly powerful alternative voice AI to Google
> Assistant!

Is this available on F-droid? I didn't see it there.

------
alexozer
Nice, I've also thought about moving all my notes and todo stuff to Org Mode.

I did figure out a way to sync org mode files between laptop and phone with
low latency (unlike with Syncthing) running Unison inside Arch Linux inside
Termux, using git to automatically merge conflicts. It's a little crazy, but
seems to work? Maybe will do a write-up at some point.

~~~
kqr
Syncthing has recently gotten inotify support for lower latencies. These days
I barely even notice any latency, actually. (Where previously it would depend
on your scan interval, default 60 s.)

------
evjim
I used k9mail for awhile until I realized it had sent every temporary draft of
an email as I revised something and changed between apps. Was super
embarrassing. Hard to trust it now even though the ui seemed great.

~~~
obrajesse
Original author of K-9 here. I haven’t been involved in the project for some
time, but my recollection is that any time we investigated this issue, we
found that the issue was GMail displaying multiple drafts to the sender as
having been sent, not actually sending the drafts via SMTP.

(That’s what the bug reference in a reply to this comment is about)

~~~
lowtto
Yes I actually faced this exact bug myself a week ago. What happened was - my
mobile app gmail displayed my draft as sent (but actually I have already
completed it and send it using desktop web app), but when double checked on
desktop, it indeed actually send my completed email, not the draft.

I tried restarting the app/ refresh email threads, but it didn't fix the
visual bug. I'm not sure if the bug is still present today as the email thread
has been buried down and I couldn't care enough to follow up on it. I'm just
glad it didn't actually send my draft when somehow the app displayed my draft
version as sent.

Note that I'm not a user of K9, I'm just describing similar buggy encounter
with Gmail desktop and its android app. I only noticed this that one time and
just shrug it off due to me turning off apps auto update. Usually I only
update manually when I really think I need to and after carefully reading each
change logs.

------
chrismartin
I've been running LineageOS (and its predecessor Cyanogenmod) for 6 years now
across three phones, currently a Moto G5 Plus. Have also set it up for several
other people. Subjectively, the overall stability and quality has improved
drastically in the past few years. It's almost certainly better than the stock
build of Android on most phones. Performance and battery life is improved
without Google Spy Services always running in the background. It feels great
to run a (mostly) surveillance-free smartphone that answers to me, and only
me.

If you do need an app from the Google Play Store in a pinch, Yalp Store gives
you access to that, and most of them work well enough. For the occasional app
that really needs Google Spy Services, I keep an older 'burner' phone around
which runs the factory-default build of Android.

~~~
mlrtime
Agreed, a 5 year old one plus one runs very smooth with the latest oreo 8.1 on
LineageOS.

------
anonu
Isn't it ironic that lineage is still basically Google?

I get a bit of solace knowing it's open source... But I certainly won't be
crawling through the code and compiling.

I hope others do...

~~~
greenhouse_gas
Its Google as in the code was written by Google (AOSP). But the binary is
built by themselves, on their build server (As with any other custom ROM).

It's like Chromium on Debian. It's Google code compiled by Debian

------
inlined
I'm curious about the battery and reliability effects of push notifications
without FCM. Using a single service for notifications allows a single wakeup
across the device when fetching notifications. Last I checked, the minimum
interval for coalesced timers in android is 15m and that's just in time for
most telco NATs in the US to have silently killed your connection. [Source: I
used to run a 3P push network on android]

~~~
lucb1e
Well I'm not sure how Telegram does it, but I get messages pushed instantly,
it doesn't use Google spy services for that, and it's super low in battery
usage rankings.

I might be wrong but isn't it simply about building a tcp connection whenever
Internet is available or changes, and the server will push whenever there's
something new? You don't need a single thing polling (which would indeed save
power) if the server is pushing. Recently I learned that sleeping (power-
conserving) clients are even part of the WiFi spec, so that an access point
will hold onto messages for some time until the client is listening again. I
assume this is just some ms, but still.

------
JepZ
That blog post is mostly just about the apps. Sadly we still have a lot Google
services in use afterwards, like e.g. the optional location service which
speeds up the GPS positioning, but those parts are much harder to replace :-/

Some time ago MicroG[1] was set to solve that problem, but I don't know how
far they have come.

[1]: [https://microg.org](https://microg.org)

~~~
firmgently
"LineageOS 14.1 without the Google apps" (from the OP)

Google apps/Gapps is what MicroG replaces. Gapps is an optional, separate
install not included in LineageOS. Location services etc are part of that.

MicroG works well, I use it on one Android device and have another using
LineageOS without either Google apps or MicroG. Both devices are extremely
useful and capable and do everything I require, but I've never let myself
become dependent on any Google services in the first place (despite having
been a web dev for almost 20 years).

------
antb123
I've been doing this for 3-4 years. Most of the apps are what he recommends

A couple of other recommendations:

Try using amazon app store as they have some commercial apps and don't use
google

KeepPassDroid - and use syncthing to sync Skype (on amazon)

The two that I have problems with are uber which use to allow you to use their
web interface and google maps replacement. I ended up with a burner phone
after a while...

------
m4lvin
The Deutsche Bahn navigator mentioned in the article runs fine without Google
Play Services. The only thing missing is the map view. And you can use yalp to
install and update it.

~~~
cJ0th
I downloaded it from uptodown a few weeks ago and can confirm that it runs
fine without google play services. It only gives you an error message on some
occasions which you can ignore. However, I don't really trust uptodown. When I
asked them where they sourced their apps from I didn't get a reply. I also
mailed DB and they said they publish to Google Play only. Now I've checked the
apk file with various online tools but I still feel slightly uneasy about it.

I really hope that one day institutions like public transport operators and
public service broadcasters publish they apps in google-free stores. I don't
want to depend on the Google Playstore one day because there's no other way to
purchase an electronic ticket or to use tv on demand services.

------
nuand999
Very interesting! And you should have a look at
[https://eelo.io](https://eelo.io) because they are industrializing your ideas
:-)

------
kqr
I have been running non-stock ROMs for a while now (specifically AOSP
Extended, on my Samsung S7 Edge) and ny main issues have been related to
reliability/stability, primarily in what I assume is the device drivers' area.
Camera freezes phone or gives shitty pictures, microphone not working, etc,
etc. This is nearly enough to cause me to go back to stock.

However, I do see the number of ROMs built for my phone has increased a lot,
so maybe I should try something else?

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
LineageOS is my go-to, FWIW.

------
im_dario
Nice setup. I would just recommend andOTP instead of FreeOTP.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
Any reason? I'm currently using both and they both seem nice.

~~~
im_dario
For example, andOTP allows to back up your codes. FreeOTP doesn't.

------
EvilMonkeyMat
Very interesting. I've been looking for something like Syncthing for a while
now, without luck. I ran into TLS/https issues (can't remember what exactly)
while configuring OwnCloud/NextCkound, and realized it had some security flaws
I wasn't ready to live with. I decided to stick with Google Drive. I'll give a
try to Syncthing this summer. Thanks!

~~~
JepZ
I use Nextcloud since a few years and I am very happy with it (especially with
the desktop integrations, e.g. KDE/Dolphin). I even use the Nextcloud WebDav
server as a backend to store and sync data for my own Progressive Web App :D

The only security flaw I see is that it is written in PHP, which makes it
harder for the devs to write secure code, but not impossible.

------
JetSpiegel
I'm running basically this, with microG Nano so that most apps don't crash
right away.

I would recommend Yalp Store instead, it works pretty well.

------
deepbreath
I think one of the things I'd really miss is Google Maps. The directions are
really good, and the web app is unusably slow

~~~
dublinben
If you don't need real-time traffic data, OsmAnd or Maps.me are both pretty
good replacements.

~~~
Qwertie
The voice directions on OsmAnd is pretty horrid. It often doesn't say anything
where there is an important turn and hardly ever says the street name to turn
on to. I suspect it gets really confused by the little turning lanes on the
edge of intersections which usually have no data in OSM as they aren't a real
road.

If you have your phone in a dock with the screen on it's usable. Also the
search is pretty bad and forget looking up most stores by name.

------
incompatible
I factory reset my (old) Android phone a while ago and now use it without a
connection to Google Play. The only app I installed is Firefox, from an APK
file. Works for me, although I rarely use a phone anyway. It's also nice not
getting the constant upgrades of apps that came with the phone but which I
don't use.

~~~
gruez
>The only app I installed is Firefox, from an APK file

a manually updated web browser... what could possibly go wrong?

~~~
incompatible
There's not a lot of information on the phone to lose anyway. I understand
that it's not a secure device and use it accordingly.

------
giancarlostoro
Been thinking of getting the Essential Phone as my next phone as opposed to
the Pixel 2 but not sure if I want to root and install Lineage, which begs two
questions: how secure is Lineage does it maintain close ties to Android or
does it drift a little? and... Are there LineageOS phones out there yet?

~~~
boneitis
Isn't one of the main purposes of the LineageOS project to preserve as close-
to-stock of an experience as possible?

Personally in terms of security, I would worry more about the Essential-
specific builds, not general LineageOS releases. For example, a quick search
shows LOS having the KRACK vulnerability seemingly patched the same month
after public disclosure.

As for my distinction between Essential builds vs. general LOS builds, bear in
mind LOS has not reached Official status for the Essential phone and is very
unlikely to within the foreseeable future, primarily due to the difficulty in
decoupling Google services from the OS. BUT! If the Essential LineageOS
Discord channel is any indication, maintenance and updates are super active.
And, the (volunteer-run) support is VERY helpful. Keep in mind, they are
supporting LineageOS on Essential, not necessarily cases of rooted devices.

Furthermore, rooting isn't a 1-click process at this time, either. You'll have
to bust out the computer terminal, run some adb/fastboot commands, and do a
couple additional things that get your hands dirty.

If you use T-Mobile and have the money for a Pixel 2, I would just go with
that. Essential has widely varied reception for T-Mobile users. Mine for
example simply doesn't work much of the time that it says I have full signal,
and it flat out drops incoming calls and text messages with absolutely no
indication whatsoever that anybody even tried to contact me.

I kind of regret my choice in phone to replace my aging, problematic N5.

Pretty healthy pool of LineageOS phones "out there."
[https://wiki.lineageos.org/devices/](https://wiki.lineageos.org/devices/)

------
tehsurf
Thanks for the great blog post! I did exactly the same a couple of month ago.
Instead of using my own server for contacs and calendars, I used posteo.de for
syncronisation. By the way, the DB-Navigator works fine without google. I
installed it with the amazon market app.

------
_o_
Maybe I can help, I have written this in google context, but it is general
privacy enabled configuration.

This is what I am using:
[https://lineage.microg.org/](https://lineage.microg.org/) (get rid of google
play (and save 1/3 of battery)) apps have a dependancies to google framework
and just not having it breaks lots of stuff (this is google true vendor lock-
in). Microg is opensource reimplementation of it, but it needs patches into
android to fake its file signatures. And lineage microg takes care about it)

First thing, get rid of your gmail/android account, register new account with
3rd party email provider. If you are buying phone, check xda-developers which
has most support from ROM builders as you don't want, for instance, Samsung
ROM. Only than go for hw specifications. Root phone (don't be afraid, it is
nothing special, companies are scaremongering here), flash recovery TWRP
(imagine it as "bootloader" for android), flash lineage microg.

From here, you start playing with OS.

\- Replace dns server (root required) 8.8.8.8 with other (I use my own but
there are plenty privacy oriented like ccc.de)

\- Install yalp store (replaces play store, buy things using browser, if
developer drm doesnt support verifying that you have bought its app, break it
using lucky patcher or demand money back)

\- Install xposed framework, install netguard, install xprivacylua (one of
rare developers I trust for this, due to his privacy work), pay him donations
to get pro versions (I have my own versions of those two built and a tad
modified)

\- use netguard logging to block all the fishy urls that system is calling
(gps service, block complete network access,...)

\- take special care about firefox, block all privacy details using
xprivacylua, install webapi manager add-in, learn to use it.

\- You have set up base os now start using it and block everything that is
trying to be contacted using microg. Lineage is by no means clean but you can
silence it. Dont trust system apps, broadcom drivers are, for instance,
contacting their servers. Dont start installing apps until you have done it,
later you will get huge noise from apps. Take a day or two and just use phone
normal features blocking everything that seems faul (google ntp servers,...)

\- For those who havent noticed it yet (or reversed a few of apps), most of
android applications are demanding crazy lot of permissions. The reason is
that in they have ~1/3 of developer code any 2/3 of spying code, from ad
providers to trackinb and analytics and simply code that "just" needs to
access your contacts =/. So... for every application you install, start it
with everything blocked (netguard + xprivacylua) and work your way trough
allowances. Don't give any app allow for internet if it doesn't need it, fake
all the details to app that doesnt need them (South Pole is a nice place to be
for gps coordinates)...

To really unhook yourself from google, you will need a server, I came to the
point where all google domains are blocked (I mean ALL, not just google.*),
all my comunication from all my computers/devices is passing server (i have
two ways of doing it, either vpn or ssh tunnel) where communication is
cleaned, http (+https mitm) over squid with huge blocklist, caching cdns
forever,... and having squid in separate routing table (ok, its freebsd fib
but close enough) with openvpn client, so also my ip is gone. I am completely
self hosted (own "cloud" for webdav,webcal, files; mailserver; searx;...)
and...

.. I am not missing anything that google has to offer, I am using android
apps, but without google.

I would really recomend doing it, if you aren't familiar with networks, OS,...
it will take a year, two, five, but you will learn a lot.

I have probably forgot about lots of details but please ask it, if you are
interested.

Just for a taste, my google data export is 28kb (bought apps,...) after few
years. What about yours? :)

Some links you might use:

[https://lineage.microg.org/](https://lineage.microg.org/)

[http://repo.xposed.info/](http://repo.xposed.info/)

[https://www.xda-developers.com/](https://www.xda-developers.com/)

[https://www.netguard.me/](https://www.netguard.me/)

[https://github.com/M66B/XPrivacyLua](https://github.com/M66B/XPrivacyLua)

~~~
mkesper
Xposed shouldn't be used carelessly, see e.g. here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/1y4u1p/can_xposed_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/1y4u1p/can_xposed_mods_harm_my_device/)

~~~
_o_
Well, as long you are using only xprivacylua, it shouldn't be a problem. I
have reviewed the code for it and netguard (doesnt need root) and it is clean
(for netguard there are some callhome functionalities, but it doesn't submit
anything relevant back or doing something fishy - I am talking only for paid
version). Also Bokhorst is donationwaring it, so there is a money trail to
physical person.

Regarding softbricking, TWRP should solve that.

------
reddotX
Ubuntu phone is not dead, it's now developed by ubports [http://ubuntu-
touch.io/](http://ubuntu-touch.io/)

~~~
John_KZ
It is dead. Someone forked it. I'm sorry but I can't trust some random team
with almost zero funding to write my everyday os. Ubuntu phone died when
Canonical dropped it. Same for Mozilla. It's a shame and kind of bizarre that
Google can go on without any competition, but without the hardware
manufacturers cooperating this isn't working out. We need open hardware for
this to work.

~~~
DoingIsLearning
> Same for Mozzila.

I'm out of the loop, what happened with Mozilla?

~~~
ForHackernews
S/he means the pre-Firefox Mozilla browser suite that was abandoned
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Application_Suite](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Application_Suite)

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
Surely Firefox OS?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox_OS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox_OS)

------
tunap
If de-googling IRL, what is a viable webview alternative that retains not-inet
related functionality in apps?

~~~
lucb1e
Doesn't Firefox add itself as option if you have the browser installed?

~~~
tunap
Sorry for delay, am unsure what you're asking. Webview is a G gramework baked
into all android & ios systems to provide web functions through apps(sans
browser).

------
ivanfon
FreeOTP hasn't been updated in years. I recommend andOTP, it has more updates
and features.

------
garyfirestorm
Awesome! I am almost done building copperheados from source for my Pixel XL.

This is exactly what I was looking for.

edit : I used this for reference
[https://gist.github.com/ramann/62abe0b266bb8c3e8483c7c7ca60f...](https://gist.github.com/ramann/62abe0b266bb8c3e8483c7c7ca60fdb8)

------
WindowsFon4life
ApkPure is a very nice replacement for the play store.

------
mandelbulb
[[

------
aurelien
Nice job!

Thanks

------
Markoff
i stopped reading after claim that Firefox is fast on android. it's
objectively one of the slowest browsers

freeotp is also crap compared to andotp and name other alternatives are
questionable and seem author has no clue about android/apps

~~~
codq
Firefox for Android, and Firefox Focus have been my go-to browsers on Android
for a while now. Zero complaints.

------
Double_a_92
Am I the only one that is weirded out by out-of-context images of people
especially faces?

~~~
jwilk
It's a photo of the author next to their name. It's not "out-of-context".

~~~
Double_a_92
Yes but I'm interested in the content of the article, not how the author looks
like. Especially not if his head is almost 33% of the window height.

And also in general. I often see articles where there really are completely
random images in them to fluff things up... Like "Oh you're reading some
technical article? Here have some people sitting on a bench eating ice cream!"
Why?

------
dguillot
This is something I did a week ago, After finding a version of LineageOS with
MicroG, I quickly realized that some apps just don't work without the real
Google Services like Snapchat and Uber. I just gave up and keep only the Play
store and Services Framework.

